# Member Blogs Launched!



## Admin (Sep 2, 2007)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Dear Members,

This is to announce the official release of *SPN Member Blogs*. All members are invited to come and share their thoughts in these blogs and make this the most appreciated and happening blogs. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 2, 2007)

How do I go to the blog mainpage ?


----------



## Admin (Sep 2, 2007)

At the top of screen there is a link to Blogs.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you, Veer Aman Singh Jee.


----------

